# How Many miles do you live from Disneyland and Disneyworld?



## Guy-Disney

Ok I'll start ...

Disneyland - 12 miles

Disneyworld - 2,512 miles wow 

Ok your up...


----------



## TeeterTots

DisneyWorld-900.2 miles

DisneyLand-2641.1 miles


----------



## xApril

Walt Disney World - 10.1 miles
Disneyland - 2255.1 miles


----------



## J'Adore Disney

225 Miles from Walt Disney World   

2725 Miles from DisneyLand


----------



## Jon84

WDW - 4393 Miles

Disneyland - 5474 Miles

Disneyland Paris - 208 Miles


----------



## ALEXandFAB

Disneyland - 12 miles 

Disney World - 2,514 miles


----------



## knkmom

Disneyland.....25 miles

Disney World......2480 miles


----------



## bcwife76

2062 km (or 1281 miles) from Disneyland
5138 km (or 3192 miles) from Walt Disney World


----------



## julluvsdisney

1331 miles from WDW

3005 miles from DL


----------



## CinderellasKastle

11 miles from Disneyworld 

2,507 miles from Disneyland


----------



## dduncan6er

WDW- 1,234 miles

WDL- 2,894 miles


----------



## Aatif911

WDW - 1,172 miles
DL - 2,265 miles


----------



## swandiverpatt

Disneyland: 2479
Disneyworld: 26


----------



## Jennifer Sherer

Walt Disney World - 987 miles

Disneyland - 1521 miles


----------



## Tigerlulu

DL--1681

WDW--827


----------



## Chewey

WDW -- 1380

DL -- 1371


----------



## ConnecticutNonna

WDW: 1217
Disneyland: 2906


----------



## Carrie_Cat

WDW - 4520 Miles or  7,275 km

Disneyland - 5658 Miles  or 9,106 km

Disneyland Paris - 1.36 Miles  or 2,2 km


----------



## DarkAngel

WDW - 2122km or 1318Miles
DL - 4065km or 2525Miles


----------



## TGM

DLR- 2,408 mi.

WDW- 907

Too far...


----------



## bradisgoofy

WDW 5 miles ( I win ) I can see the MK fireworks from my window.
DLR 2507 miles


----------



## extrafestive

183 miles from Disney World  and
2,638 miles from Disneyland


----------



## karen1987

6,694 miles from Disneyland

8,137 miles from Walt Disney World


----------



## HoboDan2012

Disneyland Resort 10.8 miles

Walt Disney World Resort 2,493 miles


----------



## Jerusalem Gal

6,578 miles from Disney World
7,525 miles from Disney Land


----------



## Kacedia

Disney World - 1,010 miles
Disney Land - 1,495

Both miserably long car rides, but flying a family of six is pretty much out for now.


----------



## kylnne

Disney World - 893 miles
Disneyland - 2,382 miles

Drove cross-country to Disneyland about 6 years ago from even further than where I live now. Would love to do another road trip! Maybe take the DFi soon as he has always wanted to go!


----------



## mydadlife

WDW - 430 Miles
WDL - A little over 2,000 Miles


----------



## TravelingGirl

Disneyland--90 miles--2 hours with all the so cal traffic 
WDW--2,462 miles


----------



## gloachat

WDW = 1080
Disneyland = 2023


----------



## SnakeofSpades

Disneyland: 2,219
Disney World: 315 (but feels like forever!)


----------



## CrystalPalace76

Disney World- 935 miles
Disneyland- 2,665 miles


----------



## minorthr

Disneyland 2679
Disney World 1008


----------



## trampsgirl

Disney World-451.9 miles
Disneyland- 2084.6 miles


----------



## mydadlife

trampsgirl said:


> Disney World-451.9 miles
> Disneyland- 2084.6 miles


You must not be too far from me. Our distances are very similar for living in FL.


----------



## trampsgirl

I'm in Navarre, how bout you?


----------



## mydadlife

trampsgirl said:


> I'm in Navarre, how bout you?


Milton here, right up the road.


----------



## trampsgirl

mydadlife said:


> Milton here, right up the road.


Small world!  Hello neighbor!


----------



## mydadlife

trampsgirl said:


> Small world!  Hello neighbor!


Hello to you too. Always nice to meet nearby Disney fans. Are you going anytime soon?


----------



## trampsgirl

mydadlife said:


> Hello to you too. Always nice to meet nearby Disney fans. Are you going anytime soon?


Not to Disney but we are going to Universal for the first time in 6 years.  We'll be back next year though!


----------



## MaryLovesMickey

.


----------



## CaterFamily

Using Google Maps:

Disneyland - 1096
Disney World - 2900

Not too bad!


----------



## JosephWDW

Disney World- 574
Disneyland- 2,351
Disneyland Paris-4212.975


----------



## Allison Joy

I'm going to venture a guess before putting both in that I'm about the same distance from each. Let's see...
Using Google Maps driving directions:

Disney World: 1,018 miles
Disneyland: 1,837 miles

Okay. So... not so much. Shows you how well I can judge distances.


----------



## whitney250

WDW: 1,167... 16 hrs and 36 minutes

DL: 1,494... 21 hrs and 32 minutes


----------



## BigAlsGal

834-DW
1935-DL


----------



## whitney250

Allison Joy said:


> I'm going to venture a guess before putting both in that I'm about the same distance from each. Let's see...
> Using Google Maps driving directions:
> 
> Disney World: 1,018 miles
> Disneyland: 1,837 miles
> 
> Okay. So... not so much. Shows you how well I can judge distances.



You must live in TX, too? lol our distances aren't too far off!


----------



## jrathburn

Disney World - 638
Disneyland - 2168


----------



## tscrapper

To Disneyland 1195 miles
To Walt Disney World 3102!

WoW


----------



## Marlyn

Disney World 3,408 miles :-(

Disneyland 1,381 miles


----------



## disBEAST

WDW 1,285 mi
DL 2,497 mi

Tough to visit both every year but I try


----------



## Chax

WDW 4546 Miles
DL 5542 Miles

As you can see; almost close enough to watch the fireworks from my bedroom window...


----------



## MemphisVanessa

DLR - 1804 miles
WDW - 801


----------



## lovin'fl

900 to WDW


----------



## grifta67

407 to Disneyland - a not too bad 7-8 hour drive.

2,912 to Disney World - a giant trip, but that makes it all the more special when we do get to visit.


----------



## Heidi Myers

Disneyland - 6705miles
Disneyworld - 8180

All the way from New Zealand


----------



## Allison Joy

whitney250 said:


> You must live in TX, too? lol our distances aren't too far off!



Nope. Missouri, actually. Interesting. That's kind of weird. Must have to do with direct vs. indirect routes?


----------



## Lumpy Dumpity

WDW: 600 miles
DL: 2,293 miles


----------



## DVCjj

WDW: 1,172 miles
DL: 2,043

Wish closer.


----------



## IceSkatingPrincess

WDW: 197 miles to the gates of MK
DL: 2,441 miles to DL


----------



## UK Dis

WDL Paris285 miles - done 4 times
WDW Florida 4336 miles - done 2 times
WDL LA 5437 miles - done 2 times
WDL Tokyo 5936 miles - done 2 times


----------



## anonfrank

1045 miles from WDW
2373 miles from WDL

Planning our second trip to WDW for a month from now.


----------



## Flamingeaux

WDW - 700 miles
Disneyland - 1800 miles


----------



## Disneyhobbyist

WDW - 1152 miles


----------



## tracynicole21

WDW- 914 miles 

DL- 2,178 miles


----------



## chipw

275 to DLR

2748.6 to WDW


----------



## k8Davies

Bit of a distance:

4378 Miles to WDW

5478 Miles to DL

But I'm only 268 miles to Disneyland Paris


----------



## steffani

Disney World 1993 miles
Disneyland 1589 miles


----------



## L&Lfan

I live:

from Disneyland - 2761 miles

from Walt Disney World - 1053 miles

Needless to say, I fly there.


----------



## Disneycampfan

I live 92 miles to the entrance to Disney World


----------



## Tattylou

DL = 2985 MILES

WDW = 1299 MILES

Both are far from home ​


----------



## Californiacruizers

Disneyland 32.1 Miles


----------



## tcherjen

WDW-141 miles
DL-2348 miles


----------



## disneymmc

Disneyland - 1661 miles
WDW - 959 miles
Too far!!


----------



## Spork3127

WDW - 519 miles
DL - 2,139 miles


----------



## gatorlisa

WDW - 455 miles
DL - 2,171 miles

I miss my college days when I was only a couple of hours away from WDW.


----------



## mydadlife

gatorlisa said:


> WDW - 455 miles
> DL - 2,171 miles
> 
> I miss my college days when I was only a couple of hours away from WDW.


So are you in NW FL? Our mileages are similar...


----------



## gatorlisa

mydadlife said:


> So are you in NW FL? Our mileages are similar...


Nope, Atlanta area. But I'm from NW Florida originally. The distance from Pensacola to the 75/10 interchange is similar to the distance from Atlanta.


----------



## mydadlife

gatorlisa said:


> Nope, Atlanta area. But I'm from NW Florida originally. The distance from Pensacola to the 75/10 interchange is similar to the distance from Atlanta.


Ah...that makes sense.


----------



## JoWilly

Guy-Disney said:


> Ok I'll start ...
> 
> Disneyland - 12 miles
> 
> Disneyworld - 2,512 miles wow
> 
> Ok your up...


200


----------



## kellyepp1

WDW- 1291

 Used to drive. Thankfully the family is all comfortable with flying now.


----------



## Kiersten

Walt Disney World- 761 Miles
Disneyland- 2,703 miles

Both pretty long treks! We can drive to WDW in a day if we don't make a lot of stops. It would take us two days to drive to Disneyland from across the country!


----------



## Kiersten

kylnne said:


> Disney World - 893 miles
> Disneyland - 2,382 miles
> 
> Drove cross-country to Disneyland about 6 years ago from even further than where I live now. Would love to do another road trip! Maybe take the DFi soon as he has always wanted to go!


You must be on the east coast somewhere in the Mid Atlantic like me! Our numbers are almost similar.


----------



## ReluctantDisaholic

WDW - 1716 miles
DL - 2662 miles


----------



## LoudMelissa

I live about an hour and a half from WDW... ! 

I haven't figured out how far I am from Disneyland...


----------



## DisneyDiva33415

WDW - 168 miles
DL - 2,650 miles


----------



## meltom214

WDW - 2,820 miles
DL - 408 miles


----------



## mickyminnie890

WDW - 3.2 Miles (Yes, very close, enough you can hear the fireworks all the time, and occasionally if driving around close by can see them too)!
DL - 2,501 miles (Opposite side of the country...)


----------



## ElsieAstronaut

Disney World - 89.1 Miles
Disneyland - 2,554 Miles, though previously it was 474 Miles


----------



## marchingstar

fun thread!

DL: 2775 km/1724 miles
WDW: 4568 km/2838 miles


----------



## JustCallMeMommy

Disney World - 697
Disneyland - 1,835

...which is why I fly most of the time.  I have driven to the World, but I prefer to reduce travel time.


----------



## tagerton72

Walt Disney World- 625 miles
Disneyland- 1,971miles


----------



## SarSki

Walt Disney World - 4800 Miles 
Disneyland - 5323 Miles


----------



## goofy Jr. 88

Disney World.     1320
Disneyland.        2990


----------



## sunshinemelody

TOO MANY.

But seriously.

Disney World: 1,157
Disneyland: 2,845


----------



## Nami

DL - 3009

WDW - 1339

Sooooooo... a lot


----------



## Pigletpal40

1500 from NH to WDW. Made the trip 6 times since 2000.


----------



## thelittlemermaid2

DL: 1630

WDW: 1250

WAY too many


----------



## Fuzzeh

2,651 miles to DL.
914 miles to WDW. Driven this one four times, and planning to do it again later this year. I can fly just fine, but it costs just about as much to drive, plus I can take my own food and drinks.


----------



## Camping Disney Man

470 miles towing the camper to Fort Wilderness at WDW. 
2,203miles to DL. Wouldn't want to think about a drive that long


----------



## mel&me

DisneyWorld - 1188 mi.

DisneyLand - 2521 mi.


----------



## Alicenwonderment

World 1369.3
Land 3035.1


----------



## CamilaGS

DL: 9.878 km or 6.138 mi
WDW: 6.889 km or 4.281 miles
(I live in South America, so... very far )


----------



## SonicSunglasses

Ouch. WDW is 1,575 miles away from me. That's depressing.

But only 38 days until I'm there again!


----------



## SirMickey

For me, WDW is 1100 miles away!  Too far for my liking!


----------



## Vijoge

Disneyland 1984

WDW 1166


----------



## Ohana2011

WDW 1,084 mi

Disneyland 2,780 mi


----------



## Chucky!

Further than anyone I think

WDW: 9327mi
Disneyland 7504mi

Literally half a world away

The Asian Disney's are all closer but still more than 4500mi

Tokyo: 4836mi
Shanghai: 4879mi
Hong Kong 4567mi


----------



## neverl8

WDW 1,034 miles

Disneyland 1,525 miles


----------



## Kaler131

DL: 2,491 miles 
WDW: 2 miles


----------



## rastahomie

To Walt Disney World (Magic Kingdom specifically): 1009 miles.

To Disneyland: 1770 miles.

Funny story: For a number of years this town not far from me - Steelville, Missouri - was considered the "population center" of the US. Not sure how they came up with that designation, but the town ran with it, and had signs up as you enter town. Now those signs are gone - as the population has shifted west, the "population center" has shifted east a few miles.


----------



## LilMommyBug

661.8 miles to Disney World
2,185 miles to Disneyland


----------



## momtotaryn

DL - 2,535 miles
WDW - 4,747 miles
Tokyo DL - 3,841 miles


----------



## thestevied

I'm guessing about 4 or 5000 miles from Disney world. I live in England!!


----------



## ChrisMM

We are 1,141 miles from WDW. But right now we are zero miles


----------



## 10MoreMinutes

240 miles to WDW
2,380 miles to DL


----------



## Librarian80

WDW- 932 miles
DL- 2,596 miles


----------



## Granted42

DLP = 366 miles
WDW = 2781 miles


----------



## 22Tink

DLR-1777

WDW-3309

I'm in central British Columbia, Canada


----------



## disneypaws

I am 4173 miles from WDW!


----------



## thelittlemermaid2

1,235 miles from WDW (WAY too far away), and 1,627 miles from DL


----------



## BrianWms

217 miles... 3 hours drive time  or 3 days walking time  according to Google Maps.


----------



## Smooth_80

Only

WDW - 2087km = 1297Miles
DL - 4045km = 2513Miles


----------



## Airplanes

Disneyland - 25 miles
Disney World - 2198 miles


----------



## MrsCobraBubbles

I live almost 1000 miles from WDW, about 14 hours drive time : (    I'm on the opposite coast from Disneyland so I'm not even going to look up that particular distance, let's guess-timate that at 3,000 miles and three times the drive time.


----------



## UpToNoGood

Disney World -- 1,196 miles

Disneyland -- 1,976 miles


----------



## DVC-Don

Disney World:  1251 miles in the summer, 25 miles from October to May.

Disneyland:  2805 miles in the summer, 2526 miles October to May.


----------



## Gaurhoth

Disneyland - 2,253 miles
Walt Disney World - 1,042 miles

Going to be a lot closer to Walt Disney World on Jun 17 - 24, and I can't wait


----------



## wsssup

9,569 mile to Disney World.
Oh the pain of living in Australia.


----------



## arlinar

Disneyland- 356 miles

DisneyWorld- 2,135 miles


----------



## CaitE1989

Disney World-965 miles

Disneyland-2,681 miles


----------



## Huff

1 hour flight to DLR
4 hour flight to WDW


----------



## Grumpy247365

2.5 hours south of Disney World. Too far from Disneyland. Hoping to visit there next year.


----------



## DrivenByDisney

We live 5.6 miles from Disney World


----------



## LuciMarie

1,176 miles to WDW
2,865 miles to Disneyland.


----------



## CJHCTek2016

DW - 1,223
DL - 1,977

Both are quite a trip for us!!


----------



## Phdmama06

1296 to WDW, 1971 to Disneyland. 
Way too far.


----------



## DisneyArie

I'm 983 miles from WDW and about 1700 miles from Disneyland.


----------



## Mandi Bartz

From DL we are only 380
now DW is 2144


----------



## BippidiBoppidi

689 to WDW
1994 to DL


----------



## JATampa

65 miles to Disney World
2,500 to Disneyland


----------



## MrPTato

WDW - 1,335 miles
DL - 3,115 miles


----------



## mco65

461 miles to WDW - Its nice being able to drive or fly..
2,197 miles to Disnelyland - been there once... we flew.


----------



## thksphoenicians

4359 miles to WDW  ... 
5450 to DL

I miss the days when Orlando was just a quick domestic flight away!


----------



## dtrain

2147 to WDW
363 to DL


----------



## MaineChapmans

Disneyworld: 1383 miles
Disneyland (our home park--we grew up in California): 3053

More importantly for us:
Aulani: 5101!!


----------



## xipotec

625 miles too far


----------



## athunter

Disneyland- 1,704 miles
WDW- 994


----------



## MiniMosca

WDW: 7,591 miles
DL: 5,931 miles


----------



## hbrock4

DL: 2,020 miles
WDW: 643 miles


----------



## Dabigoh

Disneyland: 1,186 mi (1,352 by car)
WDW: 1,116 mi (1,380 by car)


----------



## dashtheunicorn

Disneyland : 25 
WDW : 2528


----------



## AutismMom2006

Disneyland: 1,943
WDW: 1,127


----------



## richmo

WDW (MK) 1036 mi
DL 2714


----------



## londontime

WDW - 4375
DL 5345
DLP - 213


----------



## PollyannaMom

Approx. 1,300 miles to Walt Disney World
Approx. 3,000 miles to Disneyland

I'm jealous of numbers like "12" and "25".


----------



## RMaas1

WDW - 953
Disneyland - 2,627


----------



## KornBred

WDW - 349
DL - 2178


----------



## DisneylandDarling

Too far!  

Over 1,000 to Disneyland


----------



## jbvid

542 miles


----------



## Guyton dis lover

Disney World 320, Disneyland way to far to drive.


----------



## rj2k21

DW 226


----------



## sunshine1

Across the pond.

Over 4,000 miles from london to orlando.

Over 5,000 miles from london to LA.


----------



## PirateMermaid

Disney World 998

Disneyland 1,818


----------



## Realfoodfans

sunshine1 said:


> Across the pond.
> 
> Over 4,000 miles from london to orlando.
> 
> Over 5,000 miles from london to LA.



Same for us 
and 457 miles to Disneyland Paris


----------



## EJKorvette

Don't know the exact distance, wait - The Osceola Parkway exit on the Turnpike is #242, and I get on at Commercial Blvd at #62. So 180 + 10 + 1 = ~191 miles SOUTH. Florida does NOT end at Orlando or Kissimmee. About three hours at ~80 mph on the Turnpike.

My late wife and I also live twenty minutes west of Port Everglades.


----------



## nerdydisneygirl90

WDW: 157
DL: 2,400


----------



## doombuggy

WDW: 30 miles (I travel that route 2x per week)
DL: according to MapQuest, 2510 miles - I always fly!


----------



## Rsangiovanni

352 miles from WDW!


----------



## DrunkJam

4156 miles from WDW
537 miles form DLP
5279 miles from DL (CA)


----------



## mdejesusjr85

162 miles from WDW
2397 miles from DL


----------



## wampuscat7

Disneyland - 1080 mi
Disney World - 1825 mi

So. Far. Away.


----------



## Corsetopia

Disney World - 1,748
Disneyland - 783


----------



## bethiecow

WDW - 1123

DL - 1422

So jealous of those who live closer!


----------



## AdrianaR

WDW --> 4328 mi.
Disneyland --> 5565 mi.

Too far!


----------



## gap2368

WDW close enough I can go in a day ( and I have done this a number of times fair enough I do not really like too. DL would take me a few days to drive.


----------



## StlJoe

Just moved to FL so only 180 miles away from WDW  

Over 2400 miles to Disneyland but I'd love to go there one day too.


----------



## swansong1001

Disneyland   2508 miles

Disney World   5 miles (and we take full advantage of the close distance!!)


----------



## mikedoyleblogger

DLR (our home park): 1,734 miles
WDW: 987 miles


----------



## crysmc

Disneyland is just down the road from us but Disney World is of course on the other side of the country!  We love hitting up DL but it's going to be so nice to check out DW for the first time next month!  Now if only I can nail down a BOG reservation!


----------



## CaliMountainMan

Guy-Disney said:


> Ok I'll start ...
> 
> Disneyland - 12 miles
> 
> Disneyworld - 2,512 miles wow
> 
> Ok your up...




Disneyland   - 69 miles
DisneyWorld - 2459 Miles


----------



## jmm57

Disney World - 1,380 mi
Disneyland - 3,054 mi


----------



## HuskerFaninIL

I'm about midway between...
1443 to WDW
1500 to DLR

I fly to both


----------



## Toy Story Fan

Disneyland 1,722.4 miles
Disney World 2,797.3 miles


----------



## MicViv

Too far from both !!!


----------



## Jadyreen1282

WDW only matters in life - 1100


----------



## daboyz5177

Guy-Disney said:


> Ok I'll start ...
> 
> Disneyland - 12 miles
> 
> Disneyworld - 2,512 miles wow
> 
> Ok your up...


Little Rock, AR to Disneyworld 956m
                      to Disneyland 1661m


----------



## Accident

Walt Disney World: less than 1 mile
DisneyLand: 2507 miles if I drove (according to google maps)


----------



## sambuster

spring gap to WDW  1057, Disneyland 2542


----------



## trucker den

wdw magic kingdom 1082 miles
dl 2680 miles


----------



## Notsofast71

699 miles from WDW
1844 miles from Disneyland


----------



## thingwithwings

From WDW: 1,279 miles

From Disneyland: 2,948 miles


----------



## Andrea36

2900 miles from Disneyland....

1200 miles from Disneyworld....


----------



## Lisa OZ

9464 to WDW
7658 to DL


----------



## march2

I live in the Charlotte area. Disney World: 550 miles; Disneyland: 2390 miles


----------



## derekleigh

Walt Disney World - 1,400 miles
Disneyland - 2,991 miles


----------



## Penny_Dalmatian

Disney World: 1,581 miles
Disneyland: 2,282 miles

Wow. I obviously knew I was far away from both, but seeing the mileage really drives it home!


----------



## Tlat1270

Disney World- 799 miles 
Disney Land- 2017 miles


----------



## tim8287

WDW- 1183.4 miles

DL-2286.6 miles

--Tim


----------



## Aladora

DL: 2000km (1242.75 miles)
WDW: 5178km (3217.5 miles)


----------



## Jersey Dis

1084 miles to WDW


----------



## Artmomto5

513 miles to WDW

2065 miles to DLR


----------



## Miller9568

WDW - 1,843 miles!


----------



## DisneyFanJoie

665 miles to WDW

1,899 miles to DLR


----------



## Patrick61

1116 miles to WDW.


----------



## ToddyLu

538 miles to WDW


----------



## lostmypooh

Come June 2017 I will live 21 miles from Disney World!  We're moving!!!!  Davenport here we come!!!!


----------



## Beccybooboo

You lucky people..
We live in Australia

Miles to Disneyland...7940

Miles to Disneyworld...9689

Its not a deterant though we will still visit as much as we can.


----------



## Andrew Head

We're in Central Texas.

Miles to Disneyworld - 1150

Miles to Disneyland - 1400


----------



## DIS_MIKE

Too far....

1131 WDW

2732 DLR


----------



## mseyre

2074 km (1289 miles) to Disneyland  
5151 km (3201 miles) to WDW


----------



## sjcampbl

65 miles


----------



## DisneyBeth94

4262.759 miles to Walt Disney World (flying)
5257.271 miles to Disneyland Anaheim  (again flying)


----------



## Zosha

10065 Miles to WDW 
8181 Miles to DL!


----------



## Rickat96

408
Driving down in 58 days!


----------



## Brittni__duh

1086 from WDW
2030 from DLR


----------



## DisJim

WDW 957 miles


----------



## gretchenfox

I live in Northern VA so...

Disneyworld - 853 miles 
Disneyland - 2,652 miles


----------



## SpaceMtnGirl

810 miles to WDW
1875 to DLR


----------



## jesswindsor

WDW - 695 miles
DLR - 1,988 miles


----------



## LALA8971

I'm 980.4 Miles to DL and 3048.7 to WDW!


----------



## Mackenzie Click-Mickelson

Per Google Maps just inputting destination as Walt Disney World and Disneyland-

WDW (Walt Disney World Resort, Orlando, FL 32830):
Shortest Time without traffic and Shortest Distance=1,264 miles


DLR (1313 Disneyland Dr, Anaheim, CA 92802):
Shortest Time without traffic=1,611 miles
Shortest Distance=1,549 miles


----------



## RDURay20

Disneyland Resort - 2,542 miles 
Walt Disney World - 617 miles


----------



## cramizzor

Disneyworld - 1,328.7 miles

Disneyland - 3,006.86 miles


----------



## dotfurio

DL 140
DW 2540


----------



## nursejackie

4223 WDW
5283 DL


----------



## nursejackie

DELETE


----------



## DoomKittie

Disney World - 681 miles

Disneyland - 2010 miles


----------



## mrmattymouse

31.5 miles to the Mickey & Friends Parking Structure @ Disneyland (though it used to be .1 which was glorious) and 2,477 to Walt Disney World®


----------



## RaeDisney23_

*1,416 mi.  to Walt Disney Florida

3,012 mi.  to Disneyland Anaheim*


----------



## WaltDisneyGirl84

73 miles from WDW

And I don't want to think about how far I am away from any of the other parks... lol


----------



## dmea10

Disneyland 2000 miles

Disney World 750 miles


----------



## DanelleMarie83

I am 522 miles to Disneyland 

3,014 to WDW


----------



## borntoloveDISNEY

I am 1,852 miles from WDW
and 1,033 from disneyland.
welp that was depressing ha


----------



## sweetpeama

World 2269 Miles
Land 1229 Miles

Between World and Land 2502 

Total miles if I were to do my dream road trip 6000

Drive Times according to google maps

World 32
Land 17.5
Between 35 

Total Hours without construction or other delays 84.5 

Total number of states driven through 25

Travel time if flying 17 hours 21 mins not including ground travel and time getting through security does include 2 layovers connecting to and from my hometown.


----------



## VenVen1412

Disney World 466 miles

Disney Land 2,186 miles


----------



## Toon crazy

Disneyland- 495mi

Disney World- 2408mi


----------



## Aurora_Australis

Disneyland 7660mi

Disneyworld 9451mi

So just a little way


----------



## kamerino

I'm a short 230 miles away from Disney World and very long 2,744 miles from Disneyland!


----------



## Lei

I am *drum rolls*...

8,996 miles to Disneyland
10,794 miles to Disneyworld

*drowns in tears*


----------



## Jiminys gurl

Disney World - 1262 miles
Disneyland - 2474 miles

I live in Canada and have only been to WDW once. I look forward to the second trip October 2017.


----------



## Art08

Disney World- 864 miles
Disney Land- 2,079 miles


----------



## Andrew G

Hi we live in Australia and miles away from anything  super excited about our upcoming Europe Disney adventure.


Disneyland is 12,126KM from our home (7534 miles)
Disneyworld is 15,041KM from our home (9346 miles)
Disney Paris is 16,910KM from our home (10507 miles)
We have been to both US mainland Disney locations a couple of times. Looking to get to Disney Paris later this year, then our next Disney Cruise adventure.


----------



## kc1798

1080 Miles from Disney World!


----------



## North of Mouse

630 miles from WDW


----------



## Cruising Penunuris

680 from Disneyland


----------



## disneyfirsttimer18

757 miles from Disneyland
2350 miles from WDW


----------



## petals

Disney World - 4,060 
Disneyland California - 5,157


----------



## Edcot

400 miles Disneyland
2500 miles Disneyworld


----------



## Mrsultraill11

*889 miles to Disney World*
*1873 miles to Disney Land*


----------



## prprincess

1,017 to Walt Disney World
2,716 to Disneyland


----------



## jaychis

32 miles to Disney World
2505 to Disneyland


----------



## DVCPhilip

DL     - 3300km
WDW - 1605km

Still better than before I moved from Edinburgh, Scotland to the great white north of Canada.


----------



## Lucymoo

If I start walking now....I could get there by April! 

Disneyland: 1676 miles
Disney World: 1346 miles


----------



## eagleoneoh

DisneyLand 2179 Miles
DisneyWorld 925.1 Miles


----------



## ashleyann31

Disney World - 551 Miles
Disneyland - 2309 Miles


----------



## Rusty2rules

Here's something for you to chew on. I live just outside of Oklahoma City, OK. I'm 1,313 miles from Disneyland...and 1,299 miles from Disney World. 14 mile difference! Who'd a thunk it?


----------



## WillandJennB

Disney World ~ 1,056 miles

Disney Land ~ 2,028 miles


----------



## SunDevilFan68

Guy-Disney said:


> Ok I'll start ...
> 
> Disneyland - 12 miles
> 
> Disneyworld - 2,512 miles wow
> 
> Ok your up...



WDW 2,107 miles
Disneyland 389 miles


----------



## SunDevilFan68

arlinar said:


> Disneyland- 356 miles
> 
> DisneyWorld- 2,135 miles


Are you in AZ?  Our miles are pretty close.


----------



## SOrlando114

WDW - 611 miles
DL - 2110 miles


----------



## chocolatte89

Disneyland - 92 miles (I really need to renew my annual pass!)
Disneyworld - 2434 miles


----------



## WDWNY

too many
WDW 1118
DL-2806


----------



## nevadaone

WDW  1429
DL 1862


----------



## Trap

wdw 1364
dl 2968


----------



## cwis

WDW 4525
DL 5666

…hopefully…
Disneyland Paris 4


----------



## diser_fam

WDW - 687
DL - 2415


----------



## KimChriste

Disneyland - 29 Miles

WDW - 2477 Miles


----------



## Alvy

Disneyland - 2,810 miles, 6 hour flight or a 40 hour drive

Disneyworld - 1,114 miles, 3 hour flight or a 16 hour drive


----------



## Anou

DW- 384miles
DL- 11,479


----------



## Matoskah Poodle

DL - 1559 miles
WDW - 987 miles


----------



## Jacob W

Disneyland – 1,175 miles
Disney World – 1,056 miles


----------



## Uncranky Donald

WDW - 1,159 miles -16 hours and 43minutes if I never stopped to pee 

DL - 2,847 miles -41 hours if I never stopped to pee or sleep


----------



## mel&me

Disneyland - 2520 miles

Disneyworld - 1189 miles


----------



## atkinstogram

Disneyland - 5,440 miles
Disneyworld - 4,360 miles..


----------



## krysenchips

WDW- 991 miles

DLR- 2433 miles

too far for my liking.


----------



## DisneyMaMa1625

WDW- 494
DLR- 1898


----------



## Echo queen

WDW 1127 miles
Disneyland 1376


----------



## Someluck

Disneyland 989  
WDW 3091


----------



## Ksims616

Disneyland: 2536 miles
WDW: 832 miles


----------



## jaychis

lostmypooh said:


> Come June 2017 I will live 21 miles from Disney World!  We're moving!!!!  Davenport here we come!!!!


Welcome to the area! Get your FL discount and annual pass and you will never be the same.


----------



## hibareli

Disneyworld - 1,040
Disneyland - 2,360


----------



## Erica Vealey

Disney World-254 miles 

Disneyland-2,275 miles


----------



## DisneyMommyx3

Disney World-613
Disneyland-1,888


----------



## Kiwifan

Disneyland 6897 miles
Walt Disney World 8291 miles
(according to google)


----------



## Disney_traveler

Disneyland: 1248 miles
Walt Disney world: 996 miles
Tokyo Disney: 6647 miles
Shanghai Disney: 7587 miles
Disneyland Paris: 5235 miles


----------



## Araminta18

858 miles to Disneyworld. 

If I had all the time in the world, I'd love to do a leisurely road trip down there and then just stay for 2 or 3 weeks....


----------



## Bebeluga

Wdw : 2334km. 1451 miles
Disneyland :4606km.  2862 miles


----------



## adisneyaunt

Disneyland 2685
Disney World 192. FLA is a BIG long state, lol


----------



## ansh08

WDW: 1000
Disneyland: 3000


----------



## adamreisinger

Disney World: 1,204 (but my parents have a retirement home 57 miles away)
Disneyland: 2,884

One of these years I'm going to take an extended vacation from work, drive south to Disney World, stay there a week, then drive west to Disneyland, stay there a week, then drive home back east.


----------



## lobolabo

DL: 2268 miles (33 hours driving)
WDW: 1131 miles (16 hours 36 minutes driving)

I think I'd rather take the plane to California!


----------



## thats_so_pj

WDW: 2,266 or about 20hrs of actual driving time. Also know as to far


----------



## Shellyred8

Disney World: 1529

Disneyland: 1897


----------



## DreamRunner1

Disney World:  1208 miles
Disneyland:  2114 miles


----------



## jmenjes

215 miles south-southeast of the World (4.5-5 hours via Amtrak)


----------



## HatboxGhoul

DLR - 3,856 KM so 2,396 Miles

WDW - 2,071 KM so 1,286 Miles


----------



## lovin'fl

Moved since I posted in this thread in Feb 2016...655 miles north of WDW and 2500 east of DL.


----------



## DisDreaming4116

WDW: 1294 miles
DL: 2050 miles


----------



## Metro West

WDW: 27 miles
DL: 2500 miles


----------



## nursejackie

Way too many! 

WDW - 4223 miles
DL - 5281 miles


----------



## BranNateMom

4 miles - Disneyland

2492 -WDW


----------



## Coral Reef Diver

375 miles to Disneyland.  Then turn left for 2,500 miles to Disney World.  Can't miss it, it's the big castle on the left.



.


----------



## HoliPoli

As of this past Sunday I live just 22 miles from Disney World!


----------



## jenushkask8s

WDW - 1230 miles
DL - 2170 miles


----------



## Flanigan

WDW - 656 Miles
DL - 2180 Miles


----------



## KatHazz204

Too many!


----------



## Remigius

WDW - 900 mi 
DLR - 1500 mi


----------



## peace43

DL:  29 miles
WDW:  2529 miles


----------



## Mummum14

DL: 2800
WDW: 1100


----------



## StraightToDumbo

DL: 1994
WDW: 1400

I Was actually surprised just how "close" DL is to Wisconsin.


----------



## SpiritOfAdventure0522

WDW - 28 miles
DL - 2516 miles


----------



## Flake

DL - 2223 miles
WDW - 497 miles

Luckily it feels closer than five hundred miles....


----------



## AJFireman

Disneyland - 32 Miles
Walt Disney World - 2471 Miles  Would be an interesting drive maybe one day like the Griswolds.


----------



## DisneyMooseketeer

DL: 400 miles
WDW: 2800


----------



## LilDisHelper

DSW = 6000

DSL= 8000 


PS ABOUT)


----------



## Disneyfan101413

WDW 1041 Miles
DL- 2349 miles

Way to far, but drove to WDW on Friday staying till the following Saturday!


----------



## Suejacken

Approximately 1000 miles from Disney World


----------



## Daph-a-Disney

Disneyland: 99 miles
Disney World: 2,539 miles


----------



## BRWombat

Disneyland: 1,228 miles
Walt Disney World: 950 miles

I love a lot of things about Texas, but distance to Disney is not one of them!!


----------



## DisMommyTX

WDW: 1200 miles
DL: 1500 miles

...South Texas


----------



## GADismaniac

WDW: 280 miles
DL: 2420

Savannah, GA


----------



## McNs

Disneyland 10,477km 6,510 miles
Disneyworld 13,030km 8,096 miles


----------



## 87st301

950


----------



## SL6827

580-DW


----------



## Kindermouse

273 miles to Disneyland

2779 miles to Walt Disney World


----------



## Still_N_Charge

Disney World - 555 miles
Disneyland - 1982 miles

I am entirely too far from the magic!


----------



## WDW Traveler

Disney World - 1,324 Miles
Disneyland - 2,993 Miles

from southern New Hampshire (in other words - too far!)


----------



## contranimal

Disney World - 972 Miles
Disneyland - 2,602 Miles

Shortest Distance driving wise from Central Pennsylvania area


----------



## Jaspers

Disneyland - 5605 miles (9021 km)
Disney World - 5097 miles (8203 km)

This is... so much more than I originally thought.  I'm so far away from all the fun.


----------



## Frankie Nova

Disney world = 1237 miles
Disney land   = 2922 miles


----------



## Frankie Nova

what


ConnecticutNonna said:


> WDW: 1217
> Disneyland: 2906


 part of Connecticut ?    me southeast coastline


----------



## Frankie Nova

julluvsdisney said:


> 1331 miles from WDW
> 
> 3005 miles from DL


Go Bruins!!


----------



## Princess Leia

WDW - 4142 miles approx
DL - 5128 miles approx

That's straight line distances rather than any travel route.


----------



## westcoastfldisneygirl

71 miles


----------



## modelar7

Guy-Disney said:


> Ok I'll start ...
> 
> Disneyland - 12 miles
> 
> Disneyworld - 2,512 miles wow
> 
> Ok your up...



disneyworld 22 miles
disneyland alot


----------



## Haley Marie

I'm in North Carolina!

Disney World - 549 Miles 

Disneyland - 2,432 Miles


----------



## rbain

Disney World 621 miles

Disneyland 2459 miles


----------



## PartyExpress2001

Disneyland: 2696 miles
Disney World: 1091 miles


----------



## glencoe

1,100 to Disney World

2,817.3 mi to Disneyland

both too far for my taste!!


----------



## QueenBeeMB

DLR- 26
WDW- 2515


----------



## Alisa13

100 miles from Disneyland 
2,100 miles from Disney World


----------



## adelaster

965 WDW
2256 DL


----------



## danceanddisney2010

370 miles to Disneyland
2800 miles to Disney World


----------



## Caseheidi

Disney World - 3,052 miles
Disneyland - 999 miles


----------



## MyDisneyGlassSlipper

WDW - 1,246
DL - 2,051


----------



## nursejackie

WDW - 4223
DL - 5281


----------



## EBQ9112

WDW -1474
DL -1878


----------



## Cornish Lad

WDW - 4,222
DL - 5,440


----------



## 3kidsdad

DL - 2490 miles
WDW - 9.9 miles to AK Main Entrance


----------



## anjackson1003

Only 212 from WDW! Well over 2,500 for DL!


----------



## ChefLife

I’m around 10 miles from Disney World and 2185 miles from Disneyland.


----------



## HyruleHero

I am about 100 miles from WDW and 2,145 miles from Disneyland!


----------



## jandafortcampers

908 miles to Fort Wilderness.


----------



## BoPeepDH

DL: 397 miles
WDW: 2879 miles


----------



## DoryGirl1963

2, 506 miles to Disneyland

Only 30 miles to WDW !!!


----------



## koeta

DW - 2,028.2 miles
DL - 1959 miles

You know you're Canadian when you have to convince Google to tell you how many miles rather than kilometers...


----------



## Jimmy Mouse

Disney World - 498 miles
Disney Land - 2,225 miles


----------



## kenthanson

3983 kilometers to WDW-2475 miles
2785 kilometers to DL-1730 miles


----------



## Kuchi Kopi

WDW - 985 miles  (14.5 hr drive!)


----------



## CayBoo

Disneyland- 1,038 miles (miss the years when it was only 20)

Disneyworld- 1,827 miles


----------



## myheartisinFlorida

Been to Disneyland once when I was a wee little lad - 2,114 Miles
Heading back to Disney World in 157 days - 868 miles


----------



## 1911

Disneyland 230 miles,disney world 2333 miles.
...oddly enough we have been to the world more in the last 5 years than we have to the land.


----------



## TFC_UNTIL_I_DIE

Disney World = 4411 kms or 2,741 miles
Disneyland = 7,134 kms or 4,433 miles

both include (incl 113 mile ferry)


----------



## Steven Leandres

Disneyland: 343 miles
Disney World: 2,755 miles


----------



## Oshay1

In New Jersey, so:

Disneyland - 2,758 miles

Disneyworld - 1,065 miles (17 Hour Drive)


----------



## J. Thaddeus Toad Esq.

WDW - 682 miles
Disneyland - 1,915 miles

Both are too far away from Toad Hall (Knoxville, TN). We haven't made it to Land yet. Waiting for the kiddos to get a little older.


----------



## march2

From Charlotte, NC: Disney World 540 miles, Disneyland 2415


----------



## JT_Perry

Disneyland- 2,514 miles

Disneyworld- 1,309 miles


----------



## OKW Lover

2 miles from WDW


----------



## joslynnfae

DW- 1812
DL- 1781


----------



## SarahM1987

Disney World - 960
Disney Land - 2,270


----------



## Aloha-ha

DL= 205 miles
WDS=2686 miles


----------



## adriuhn

Disneyland - 1338 miles

WDW - 1161 miles


----------



## 0sw@ld

About halfway between the parks.

DLR - 1,298 mi
WDW - 1,199 mi


----------



## jenn_luvs_disney

Disney World - 171 miles
Disneyland - 2659 miles


----------



## DrFacilier

Disney World - 1,281 miles
Disneyland - 2,976 miles


----------



## camper39828

DisneyWorld - 286 miles.
Disneyland - 2252 miles


----------



## MomofKatie

WDW- 1100 miles
Disneyland-2700 miles

Too far away from both.


----------



## Campinfam2018

From Concord,NC...
557 WDW
2428 DL


----------



## Kippa-Dee-Do-Dah

Disneyland - 1886 miles
WDW - 1544 miles

Just moved from SoCal where Disneyland was only 146 miles away.


----------



## Ranger75062

Disney World -----1158 miles
Disneyland -------1439 miles


----------



## Lilsia

WDW- 1427
Disneyland -1544


----------



## RockAndRollBallerina

Disney World: 1059
Disney Land: 2339


----------



## Rschall

Too far over 1000 miles


----------



## a1tinkfans

Too far ...still...
And I now live in  lol


----------



## windcriesamy

Disneyland: 2,424 miles

Walt Disney World: 584 miles


----------



## Jack'sDad

From Disneyland- 1,813 miles
From Walt Disney World- 748 miles. Too far


----------



## katyg

Disneyland 7,192 miles
Walt Disney world 9,115 miles
Disneyland Hong Kong 4,354 miles


----------



## jackieleanne

Disney World 4236.627miles
Disneyland 5283.231miles
Disneyland Paris 395.781miles


----------



## gourmet_girl70

Disneyland: 2,247
Walt Disney World: 10


----------



## disdad_zach

Disney World: 1,100 miles
Disneyland: 1,514 miles


----------



## MinnieMouse100

WDW-617 mi
DL- 2466 mi


----------



## AngelicaS

Disneyland 363.3 miles
Disney World 2,848.7 miles


----------



## Patrick McMahan

Disneyland 1,820 miles 
Disney World 868 miles


----------



## feistyunicorn

WDW 681
DL 2289


----------



## tiana1995

disneyland 2533 

disneyworld 1328 

canadian problems !!


----------



## ETICKETTORIDE

1300 miles to Disney World, and been around 100 times, all by auto...(yup, I don't fly)


----------



## AP1209

WDW-Exactly 1000 miles
Disneyland- 1511 miles


----------



## NoriKL

Disneyland~2489.2 miles
Disney World~391.5 miles


----------



## shades94

Walt Disney World- 631
Disneyland- 2531


----------



## MichaelEisnerShadowSelf

I live 993 miles from Walt Disney World. 2528 miles from Disney Land and 98 miles away from your house.


----------



## AndPeggy

Disney World - 1,039 miles
Disneyland - 2,722 miles


----------



## xemjx

4600miles is my closest Disneyland (HK) That makes me so sad just reading that!


----------



## Kaleidodad

By car, looks like about 970 miles to WDW, 2240 to Disneyland.


----------



## fraucow

260 miles to WDW, 2238 to DL


----------



## rhoshi

Walt Disney World - 423
Disneyland - 2195


----------



## WDW Sock Puppet

Disney world,  1600 miles or so. Disneyland,  3000 miles or so.


----------



## krisb1969

1,288 miles to Disney World, 2,048 to Disneyland


----------



## Firebird060

960 to WDW and 2259 to Disneyland USA


----------



## lillyshula

Disney World 1,114 miles
Disneyland 1,511 miles

Pretty much right in between both.


----------



## brianerickson

World - 993 miles

Land - 2,681 miles


----------



## stindall

Disneyland: 425 miles
Disney World: 2910 miles


----------



## jlm0013

WDW - 3 miles from Cinderella Castle
Disneyland - 2,167.27


----------



## mamamelody2

Disney World:  1233 miles
Disneyland:  2174 miles

Wow, that's far...


----------



## indoshakespeare

Jakarta - Disneyland Resort: 8999.20 miles
Jakarta - Walt Disney World: 10805.61 miles
Jakarta - Tokyo Disney Resort: 3596.47 miles
Jakarta - Disneyland Paris Resort: 7178.38 miles
Jakarta - Hong Kong Disneyland Resort: 2027.37 miles
Jakarta - Shanghai Disneyland Resort: 2763.20 miles


----------



## Wes1stTrip2016

583 to WDW
2040 to DL


----------



## MickeyBalloons

Disneyworld  7 miles       unpacking and can't believe it's true, Mickey is my neighbor???!

Disneyland 2,500


----------



## AmeriCanFam

We are about 1100 miles from Disney World and about 3000 miles from Disneyland and we've been to both.


----------



## Jose V.

Wow we might be neighbors. 
DL 10.3 miles SW
WDW 2500 miles


----------



## TikiLibrarian

957 to DW and 2,264 to DL ; Plane is the way to go!


----------



## HollanZoo

811 miles to WDW  
1,686 miles to DL


----------



## snowpeasugarleaf

865 miles WDW
2084 miles DL


----------



## lunasea

DL: 32 miles
WDW: 2526 miles


----------



## Cullen Cousin

WDW:  1,091 miles
DL:  1,398 miles


----------



## aml3679

I do not know how many miles, but, we live about 1.5 to 2 hours from Disneyworld depending on traffic.

Disneyland is a 3 hours plane trip.


----------



## Ghost Host 998

WDW: 1107
DL: 2440


----------



## Leesha.Monster

Disneyland - 14 miles
Disney World - 2514 miles

...at least that’s what Maps says.


----------



## Melanie230

605.9 miles from our house to Disney WORLD and 2,548 miles to Disney LAND.


----------



## O'12ears

DL:     14 miles
WDW: 2507 miles (haven't made it there yet)


----------



## Sunshine83

I live about 10 miles from WDW.


----------



## Jerry2

1125 to Disney World a 17 hour drive

2772 Miles to Disneyland and a 41 hour drive


----------



## smcabee

450 wdw
2300ish dl


----------



## Didi8367

1343 to Disneyland. 
1299 to Disneyworld. 

I need to move about 22 miles to the west, so I'll be equidistant between the two. LOL!


----------



## Kazrak

5.5 hour drive to Disneyland.
5.5 hour plane flight to WDW.  (Plus 10 minute drive to the airport and however long Magical Express takes at the other end.)

So, clearly, they're the same distance, right?


----------



## Cornish Lad

Kazrak said:


> 5.5 hour drive to Disneyland.
> 5.5 hour plane flight to WDW.  (Plus 10 minute drive to the airport and however long Magical Express takes at the other end.)
> 
> So, clearly, they're the same distance, right?


Obviously


----------



## OhDannyBoy

DW: 220 Miles 3.5 hour drive and too close to fly

DL: 2,700 miles 38 hour drive and about 5.5 hour flight


----------



## Cruising Engineer

DL 790 miles and 3 hr 15 min by air (everything stops in PHX)
WDW 1786 miles and 5 hr 13 min by air (everything stops in DFW)


----------



## Rich M

Disneyland - 385 Miles or 1 hour flight
Disney World - 2,800 Miles or 5 Hour and 15 minute flight


----------



## LostLocal

World - 4.5 miles
Land - 2,502 miles

By car, at least. As the crow flies is a bit different.


----------



## TangledHairDon'tCare

1393 to DL and 1108 to WDW!


----------



## Slick519

988 to WDW

2422 to DL


----------



## MiaSRN62

2464 miles to DisneyLand

90 miles to DisneyWorld


----------



## Teyanna Drews

A lot!


----------



## Babacuss

Disneyland = 2,516 miles , WDW = 85 miles!


----------



## kylieh

Straight line distance...

Disneyland 12079 km / 7505 miles
Disneyworld 15033 Kim’s / 9341 miles


----------



## rideswithchrist

1134 to WDW
1362 to DL


----------



## DisneyTrainFan75

WDW 1,108 miles
DL 1,404 miles


----------



## wilbret

475 to WDW
2,202 to DL

Miles are easy ones on I-75 from ATL, though. Plus, Spirit/Frontier constantly have flights in the $20-40 range. That's ridiculous!


----------



## AurumPunzel

WDW: 4,504 miles
DL: 5,473 miles

(Mileage based on nearest home airport and nearest airports to the Parks)


----------



## happyfun

487 to WDW
2131 to DL


----------



## Ghost Host Bill

981 miles to WDW. The drive was not that bad for my January 2018 trip.
2688 miles to DL


----------



## LA Poolboy

3 days hard driving to DisneyLand. About 800 miles (13 1/2 hours) to the World.


----------



## Dawnita71

1074 to WDW not too bad of a drive with 7 people


----------



## Rhianna.07

15.8 miles to Disney World. (yes I really live that close lol)!


----------



## Huff

350 to Disneyland
2000 to Disney World

Been to Disneyland dozens upon dozens of times over the years but more trips to Disney World in the past decade.


----------



## Neytiri411

~1200 miles to WDW
~2000 miles to DL

If only I could talk my husband into moving closer!


----------



## Lesterfam

Not close enough to either park but my airport is 15 minutes away!


----------



## a742246

2890 to Disneyland,
1390 to WDW.


----------



## SinCityMMAFan

2,328 miles to DW
288 miles to DL


----------



## cmwade77

Precisely 13.1 Miles from our front door to the drop off lot at Disneyland
2,526 miles to where ever Google Maps points to at Disney World


----------



## needsmorenifflers

32 miles to Disneyland
2527 miles to DisneyWorld


----------



## HoboDan2012

Disneyland - 11.6 miles
WDW - 2,512 miles


----------



## Yacht Club Stitch

Disneyland - 2381
WDW - 1020

Too far


----------



## stoneman

Disneyland - 1,363 miles
Disney World - 1,153 miles

They need to build a Disney Texas park!


----------



## candle_head

Disneyworld - 1702 miles
Disneyland - 1658

Right smack dab in between!


----------



## ID_Dismom

Disneyland - 892 miles
WDW - 2185 miles


----------



## JoshCLT

WDW: 562 mi
DL: 2421 mi


----------



## Tim-o-Finland

Direct route, poit to point: 
WDW 5080 miles
Disneyland California 5610 miles
Disneyland Tokyo 4870 miles
And with car Disneyland Paris 1705 miles.


----------



## roylanc

WDW - 4228MILES
DLParis - 445 miles ( yet never been)


----------



## mel&me

Disneyland - 2522 miles  ------ 4059 km
Disney World - 1,188 miles  --- 1912 km


----------



## Tiggerlover91

Disney World--411 miles! I'm quite thankful to be THAT close!


----------



## Dawn&Vernard

55.1 to Magic Kingdom!


----------



## Dawn&Vernard

Disneyland 2,659


----------



## Minkishly

WDW: 10,345 miles 
Disneyland: 8793 miles 

Curses.


----------



## ThinkBelieveDream&Dare

4,441 door to door from our house in the UK to WDW   but worth every second of the journey


----------



## erzses

1,257mi for WDW and 1,789mi for DL. Oof.


----------



## Chrisizzle

2,112km... but google maps says traffic is light.


----------



## Eric777

Takes about 4 hours from my house to Disneyland.


----------



## Nox

Guy-Disney said:


> Ok I'll start ...
> 
> Disneyland - 12 miles
> 
> Disneyworld - 2,512 miles wow
> 
> Ok your up...



58.2 miles from Disney World.
2543.7 miles from Disneyland!


----------



## Meghannprincesspie

919 from Disney World
2442 from Disneyland


----------



## DisLiss

Over 1000 from WDW and over 2700 from DL.


----------



## Diogo Pinheiro

Over 4,000 from WDW and over 5,500 from DL. Ever DL Paris os 900+ miles away


----------



## Iestyn5150

4211 from WDW, 5324 from Disneyland California and 467 from Disneyland Paris!


----------



## Toller

3165 from WDW and 3620 from Disneyland California


----------



## Diszona

About 380 to Disneyland and a lot more to WDW


----------



## eco-muse

Disney World: 1,000+ miles
Disneyland: 2,600+ miles


----------



## Al619

TeeterTots said:


> DisneyWorld-900.2 miles
> 
> DisneyLand-2641.1 miles


I’m lucky I’m in San Diego and I’m 96 miles


----------



## SamFaniam

Guy-Disney said:


> Ok I'll start ...
> 
> Disneyland - 12 miles
> 
> Disneyworld - 2,512 miles wow
> 
> Ok your up...



About halfway between them.

Disney World 1120

Disneyland 1411


----------



## tguz

We are 1,199 miles from Disney World and 1,852 miles from Disneyland.


----------



## FFMickey

Halfway between
WDW: 1198 miles
DL: 1298 miles


----------



## dagored

72 miles from WDW. 
2495 miles from Disneyland.


----------



## Crygon

Almost in the middle. 1300 or so from Disneyland, 1200 or so from Disney World.


----------



## Grumpy87

Disney world - 1128
Disneyland - 2466


----------



## MrPTato

Disney World - 1,270
Disneyland - 2,960


----------



## Landslide305

16 miles to WDW

2163 to Disneyland


----------



## 2 Pinks

DH and I used to live just 2 miles from Disneyland when we were first married, it was so much fun. Then we had kids and moved.

Now we live
700+ miles from Disneyland
3000+ miles from WDW


----------



## Unca’ Donald

Maine has to be the worst state to live in for someone who wants to go to either DW or DL. All the way north of one and all the way east of the other. 

Disneyland: 3,077 miles

Disney World: 1,406 miles


----------



## Suprize2017

Disneyland:  1,235 miles

Disney World:  2,280 miles


----------



## GoJetsGo

Disneyland: 1,946.6
WDW: 2,017.1


----------



## Chrizwald

Onlyyyyy 673 miles to WDW


----------



## foodiddiedoo

WDW- 1066 miles
Disneyland- 2772 miles


----------



## Jennifer English

I am too lazy to google miles but 3 hours from disney world. And one very long plane trip to disneyland.  Surprised no one wants the disntance to Tokyo Disney or Paris Disney?


----------



## LittleJen

WDW- 1026 miles
Disneyland- 2709 miles
Too far


----------



## emily nicole

WDW - 809 miles
Disneyland - 1,878 miles

I hope to move to WDW, one day!

Edit to add: Apparently, I'm 6,615 miles from Tokyo Disneyland, which is definitely on my bucket list!


----------



## Ismo

WDW - 2,505 miles
Disneyland - 14.5 miles


----------



## ofmouseandman

Walt Disney World - 588 Miles. 
Disneyland - 2,586 Miles.


----------



## poooh

To Disneyworld: 1,227 miles
To Disneyland: 2,908 miles
(I live in CT)


----------



## caylene44

According to Google Maps:

DLR: 1,154 miles 
WDW: 3,071 miles


----------



## Gary Perrin

Google Maps won't calculate  it 

HELP!!!!

UK to California 

UK to Orlando


----------



## John VN

Gary Perrin said:


> Google Maps won't calculate  it
> 
> HELP!!!!
> 
> UK to California
> 
> UK to Orlando



4,326 mi -----  6962.022km
Distance from Orlando International Airport (MCO) to Heathrow Airport (LHR)

Distance from Orlando International Airport (MCO) to WDW  20.1 miles -----   32.34781km

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/Orl...a71e391fd01cf1a0!2m2!1d-81.563874!2d28.385233


----------



## John VN

144 miles to FW - WDW via Google  and   2591 miles to Disneyland

150  miles from driveway to FW - WDW via DW's motor home

p.s. -- I bicycled 151 miles locally yesterday and now realize I could have bicycled to WDW instead. If DW drove there we could be on vacation right now.


----------



## Tallis

138 miles to WDW


----------



## Pucks104

2437 miles from Disneyland and 625 from Disney World


----------



## nikerbokers

To DLR- 507 miles
To WDW- 2,785 miles


----------



## SandTals

First post!  

To DLR Anaheim - 88.4 miles
To WDW - 2,475 miles


----------



## MIChessGuy

To WDW - 1,154 miles
To DLR - 2,234 miles


----------



## DVC-Don

27 miles to Epcot.


----------



## ratt1345

125 miles via I-75 to FL turnpike to the 429 from WDW


----------



## mickeymad

77 miles to DL
2,458 to WDW!


----------



## Jonell35

Disneyland - 2798 mi. 
Disney World - 1105 mi.


----------



## BaymaxFan78

WDW - 81 miles

DL - 2512 miles


----------



## millie2019

Guy-Disney said:


> Ok I'll start ...
> 
> Disneyland - 12 miles
> 
> Disneyworld - 2,512 miles wow
> 
> Ok your up...


I'm in Iowa, so far far away  Drove it once 1,335 mile.


----------



## millie2019

millie2019 said:


> I'm in Iowa, so far far away  Drove it once 1,335 mile.


Disney World, never been to Disneyland


----------



## DavidL

1290 Miles away from Disney World, and we have driven there 6 times.  (We love a road trip..)

Never been to Disneyland  (it is 2400 Miles away)


----------



## millie2019

DavidL said:


> 1290 Miles away from Disney World, and we have driven there 6 times.  (We love a road trip..)
> 
> Never been to Disneyland  (it is 2400 Miles away)


Love a road trip too but alas limited vacation time makes flying the better option. More Disney time


----------



## coast2coastmickey

Disneyland CA: 1074 freedom units (aka miles)
Walt Disney World FL: 1815 freedom units

We've been to both many times, hence the username. Eventually we'd like to hit up every Disney park around the world. If we ever reach that goal, I may retire the username and create a new one.


----------



## LeanMrfuzzles

about 20 miles from World, and about 2500 miles from Land.


----------



## SoloDWGuy

1,023 miles from Disney World, and 2764 from Disneyland. Former AZ native, so Disneyland used to be so much closer (5 hr drive from Phx). But now in NJ, Disney World is just over a 2 hr flight away.


----------



## disneycat321

Disneyland - 427 miles (Easy drive) The closest we ever lived was 9 miles. 

Disney World - 2,863 miles (the reason we go there far less!)


----------



## JKMillerfam

WDW - 998 miles
Disneyland - 2209 miles


----------



## Whovian86

WDW - 1,826 miles
Disneyland - 1,195 miles
Both are so far away...


----------



## BigBadDisneyDad

DW:  543
DL:  2,370


----------

